# KFFX 11-2 "This TV" OTA Pendleton OR Reception Issues On HR20 & HR21/AM21



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

*KFFX 11-2* "This TV" is the KFFX 11-1 "Fox" subchannel for the *Pendleton OR* & Yakima WA & Kennewick / Pasco / Richland (Tri-Cities) WA DMA's. 
KFFX 11-1 broadcasts on DirecTV LIL as 11, KFFX 11-2 is acquired via OTA and the program listing is available on DirecTV OTA.

Prior to the analog-to-digital conversion, there were no reception issues.
Since then, on average, only about one in five of the shows broadcast on 11-2 are decoded by HR20 OTA or HR21/AM21 OTA. (My estimate based on a not-very-extensive sampling). 
The remainder of the time, "Searching For Signal (SFS)" is displayed. 
At all times, even during SFS, the OTA signal strength meter for 11-2 on the HR20 or AM21 OTA reads 100%. 
During those times I have verified that there are no reception issues when the HR20 or AM21 is bypassed and the OTA is captured directly through the TV coax OTA inputs.

Each of the various local networks/stations typically have one or two subchannels. 
The only channel/sub-channel which has reception issues is KFFX 11-2. 
If 11-2 NEVER came in via the HR20 or AM21 OTA, I could more easily understand it. 
That it comes in sporadically is bizarre.

According to the KFFX station engineer, the subchannel is broadcast simultaneously with the main channel on a single frequency. 
Once I told him that the subchannel is decoded on the TV OTA input, he concluded the issue lies with the DirecTV receivers. 
He could not explain the intermittent reception since there was nothing unique that he was aware of regarding transmission of the successfully decoded programs.

Also, there are no other "traits" that I can identify. 
This doesn't happen at any particular time of day. 
This doesn't happen for any particular, network vs local origin, etc. 
It appears arbitrary.

My question:

Does anyone understand this phenomenon, can explain it, and point me to the right company/department (DirecTV, station) to direct my request to resolve this issue? 
If I don't provide the solution along with the description of the problem, the problem won't get solved... I've tried.


----------

